# Forecasters: Monkey's chewing on a fly swatter



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

Hats off to the exceptional Connecticut weather forecasters for predicting the Feb 10 "*snowstorm*".....Here in Fairfield county, the forecast included: 8" to 14" of snow.....High winds.....Drifts.....snow coming down at 1 to 2 inches per hour...and...blizzard conditions.....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
What did we get: (could I get a drum-roll please).......2" of wet snow - over 12 hours.
This weather disaster forecast closed down most of the businesses in the state...closed schools....the loss of millions in commerce throughout the state thru lost wages and routine business. (The only commerce that increased were bread, milk, egg and salt/sand suppliers.....)
I'm not singling out any one station - *I'M ACCUSING THEM ALL!....* THEY WERE ALL DEAD WRONG. 
AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED....THIS WOULD BE THE SAME AS YELLING "FIRE" IN A CROWDED THEATER. IT'S BORDERING ON NEGLIGENCE. :realmad:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

They forecasted 8-14" for you...and the same for us in central CT and you know what we have on the ground...at best 0.25". At least you get to plow 2" of snow. 
But yes, the were dead wrong


----------



## PLC1985 (Nov 25, 2007)

They predicted 5 - 10 here last night in western mass...plows on hoppers loaded..thinking about emptyin out the hopper infront of the local stations front door big waste of 175 bucks


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Mr. weatherman,
I know you probably get paid a great deal to be wrong time and time again as you help to spread panic through the state and excitement in the plowing community,,,,,,WELL STOP BECAUSE YOU SUCK,,,I have time and time again preped the trucks for what you promise to be as big snow only to find that most of the time I end up spending more money than I am making, while you laugh all the way to the bank, shame on you. Why cant you just tell it like it is and not spin a tall tale? And if you dont know just say that, please..............:crying:


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't even put the plow on yet. Seen this one to many times. We are supposed to be in the heaviest part of the storm now and its barely flurrying....


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

06HD BOSS;995008 said:


> They forecasted 8-14" for you...and the same for us in central CT and you know what we have on the ground...at best 0.25". At least you get to plow 2" of snow.
> But yes, the were dead wrong


I 2nd that at least you got to plow. I spent a big chunk for this storm even pulled a few back-up trucks out for service............


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yesterday it was 12-15 here. now its 2-4. b.s.


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

******Update******
The morning after the storm, Scott Haney, a forecaster from Channel 3 (Hartford) actually apologized for botching the forecast. Wow, a weather man with integrity........The best part was when he taped a raw egg to his forehead and had the traffic reporter break it on his face. What do you think... A genuine "Mea Culpa" _translation_ - "I'm to blame." .....Oh well, on to the next storm!


----------

